#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Duvidas em calcular o Esforço Mecânico?

## Buenano

*

Planilha com a orientação do passo a passo .*Em duvida na hora de calcular o esforço mecânico no projeto de compartilhamento de postes? com esse passo a passo será bem mais fácil.*Planilha para ter o resultado de esforço mecânico.*Utilize essa ferramenta para ter o valor do esforço exercido pelo cabo de fibra óptica no vão ancorado




>>>>>>Faça o download da planilha agora mesmo!

----------


## portalink

Faltou o anexo, veio só a imagem.

----------


## JulianoVB

o link em azul direciona para o site onde a planilha está disponivel

----------


## portalink

> o link em azul direciona para o site onde a planilha está disponivel



Vixe, obrigado

----------


## TreiscBr

Buenano. Bom dia! Que legal, baixei a planilha no excel. Se precisar de ART de engenheiro mecânico. Por que postes e partes metálicas, pedem este documento. Pode me escrever: [email protected]

----------


## Buenano

Sr. Paulo, 

Obrigado por ter baixado a planilha, se o senhor puder pode compartilhar. Vou lhe procurar assim que preciso for. Abraço!

----------


## wesleydialmeida

Alguem tem a planilha?

----------

